

Firefox 3 - The Shape of Things To Come - jkush
http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2007/11/15/the-shape-of-things-to-come/

======
jkush
A picture is worth a thousand words. It's one thing to read about theory and
quite another to get a glimpse of how their design process works.

